# do you have a great vinyl collection.....and listen to it often?



## arizonalone (Apr 7, 2017)

I do and it's my favorite media.....


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I've got meters of it and still playing it, I just don't mentioned on this site to avoid endless discussions.


----------



## MozartsGhost (May 9, 2014)

I listen to vinyl nearly everyday. But, with that said, I swore I'd never move it again! But, its hard to get rid of. I rip 10 discs over a week or so, take it to the thrifts, feel like I'm making progress, but then I find more to drag home! For example, just two weeks ago an old collector passed away and the heirs dropped off a couple truck loads of classical vinyl with most in exquisite shape. The second hand store is literally one block from where I work. Well, you know what I've been doing during my lunch hour. Yep, thumbing through boxes one record at a time with eyes on fire like the junkie that I am. They sold them for a quarter a disc and boxed sets were considered a disc! I brought home a stack of it over the last two weeks measuring more than 5 feet long and I've spent about $20. 

I rip vinyl to wav at night when the TV's on, recording incognito. I drop them on the cloud and listen the next day at work. 

When I have the house to myself, I do what all music junkies do, turn it up real loud and dance, sing, shout, conduct, weep, and play every instrument that's ever been thought of . . .


----------



## poodlebites (Apr 5, 2016)

I don't know if my collection could be called "great", but I mainly listen to lp's (and 7") I don't own a cd player, so that helps too and I listen also to mp3s on the phone, but just when I'm not home. 
I know it's a supid way of limiting what I listen to, but I think I won't have time even to listen to all good lp's that were released, so it doesn't bother me too much the fact that I'm missing some goods performances and works that I won't listen because they'll never be released on that format. 
I know it's much easier to listen to a cd, you don't have to clean it every time you play it, turn it around, etc, but I'm too used to listen to lp's and the ritual it takes (take the record out, wipe the dust with the brush, put the needle down, put the turn table cover down...) and I don't think I'm going to change that now.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

I had about 25 feet of vinyl until a couple of years ago, when I de-accessioned it as my contribution to keeping the house from exploding. Yes, I miss it -- but I _know _a lot of the music, and am not getting younger.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

I know I have over 1000 LPs and a few get played every week.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

I've mentioned in other threads here that my record collection was destroyed in a flood in 1985 as CDs were coming out and records were disappearing. I could only afford 1 medium and went digital. I started getting nostalgic for the black stuff around 2001 and bought a tt and started hitting second hand shops. At the time there were still some recordings I wanted that hadn't been digitalized.
Now everything is digitalized and I gave up on vinyl for myriad reasons. I was glad that it's popular and I made a nice sume selling my analog rig and was able to apply it towards two great DACS that I use.
If my original lps hadn't been destroyed I probably would have kept the analog capability and the lps.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Yes Yes and Yes and it growingmore and more every week


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Yes Yes and Yes and it growingmore and more every week


You need a big truck for transporting this to your new house .


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Pugg said:


> I've got meters of it and still playing it, I just don't mentioned on this site to avoid endless discussions.


Likewise Pugg, fifty plus years of collecting. Around 3,500 albums, 4,000 CDs and the same in downloads. Collecting is a drug for me, a pleasurable drug, but aren't they all?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Barbebleu said:


> Likewise Pugg, fifty plus years of collecting. Around 3,500 albums, 4,000 CDs and the same in downloads. Collecting is a drug for me, a pleasurable drug, but aren't they all?


I did inherited most of them but still buying from my charity shop where I help from time to time.
( First choice)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Pugg said:


> You need a big truck for transporting this to your new house .


Yep will do and thats just some of it, gotta sell the house first! and make sure the new one has plenty of room for LP's


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I regret to say when I moved from my first apt. living with my parents, I had a fight with my mom and she threw away all my vinyls. I replaced most of them, but not on original vinyl.


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

arizonalone said:


> I do and it's my favorite media.....


I'm glad your cat is singing along ...

:tiphat:

Kind regards,

George


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

A vinyl guy? Me? Of course. And I still spin the records regularly, though I find I'm more prone to listen to jazz on vinyl nowadays. My record collection is till a couple thousand pieces strong, mostly classical with several feet of jazz and a couple feet of pop/rock. I haven't purchased much new "classical" vinyl in recent years, but I have bought quite a few jazz and rock albums, including those big box sets of the Beatles Remastered and the Beatles in Mono, and two big Rolling Stones boxes. Too, so much great Blue Note jazz is coming out that I've found it hard to resist replacing my worn records or sampling ones I've never heard. On the occasions that I do play from the classical shelves, I'm generally surprised by the quality of the sound, especially with brass. I'm not downsizing fast enough, I know, in the record compartment, but shelf space is a real consideration anymore. At least the other resident of my house reminds me so.

I do wonder about this new vinyl upsurge. The prices are quite high for records, and I wonder what folks are playing them on. I have pretty good equipment for spinning vinyl -- quality equipment that I sprang some long green on. But I feel confident my discs are being well served on the equipment.

I know that some of my earliest discs, purchased when I was a teenager back in the Paleolithic Age, show signs of wear -- scratchiness, ticking, popping, and muddiness of sound -- largely because what I was playing them on back in the day was low-fi equipment: heavy arms, big needles. They were just chewed up.

I quickly got into better equipment because of my love of records and notice that after I started using a better quality turntable, arm and cartridge (back in the day, again) that my records are better preserved, even those I tended to play often. Of course, I've always taken great care of the collection. Clean the discs well, handle them carefully, etc.

Nowadays the quality of sound I hear from the records is astounding. I'm glad I retained the collection. So many folks I know discarded theirs. And many of the new pressings, on thick, good sounding vinyl present great sound. But what are folks playing these on? Those cheap machines they sell in the F.Y.E. store? I admit I shudder sometimes when I see folks at the record bins picking up the newest releases only to then go over and stare longingly at the 100 dollar or less turntables on display. Arghhh! Maybe some people should stick to downloading files.

Why pay 25 to 50 bucks for a record unless you can get it to sound the way it was meant to be heard? Quite frankly, one might be better off turning on the AM radio.

In any case, I suspect I'm fortunate. Now, if I could only afford to upgrade my equipment into that mega-bucks stratosphere! I wonder what a record might sound like played on _that_ stuff!

See: https://www.whathifi.com/features/10-worlds-most-expensive-turntables


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Yes, I have about 4000 or so. Towards the end of the vinyl era, pre-CD, I started buying new import editions of my essentials: Beatles, etc. They are cut on newer lathes, and sound far superior to original Capitol editions, etc. The vinyl is virgin as well. Now that I have a new working turntable, and a decent cartridge, I'm listening to vinyl every day, and enjoying it immensely.

All my vinyl is my own original-owner, purchased by me. I never track at more than 1.5 grams, so none of it is "play-worn" by heavy needles. Also, I only used Discwasher fluid, very sparingly, so as not to leave water spots that other cleaners can leave. I never loan records out, either, and only I handle the discs. All the covers are protected by plastic sleeves, to prevent ring-wear, and most paper inner sleeves have been replaced by rice-paper sleeves from Record Bar, but I still retain the paper sleeves inside. Also, I store them with the opening up, so the record is not exposed.


----------



## George O (Sep 29, 2014)

hpowders said:


> I regret to say when I moved from my first apt. living with my parents, I had a fight with my mom and she threw away all my vinyls. I replaced most of them, but not on original vinyl.


Did you have her arrested?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

George O said:


> Did you have her arrested?


No, but our relationship was "strained".


----------



## George O (Sep 29, 2014)

My mother used to break some of my brother's records in front of him for punishment. Not a good relationship


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

George O said:


> My mother used to break some of my brother's records in front of him for punishment. Not a good relationship


Was/Is her name Melania? We may have had the same mother.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

That awakened a memory. I remember my mother being so mad at me that she took an lp placed on the floor and jumped on it with all of her considerable weight. I remember the chagrin on her face as I burst out laughing at the ridiculous spectacle that she made


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Triplets said:


> That awakened a memory. I remember my mother being so mad at me that she took an lp placed on the floor and jumped on it with all of her considerable weight. I remember the chagrin on her face as I burst out laughing at the ridiculous spectacle that she made


Is/Was her name Melania? She may have changed her last name from hpowders.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

My mother applied for a job as concentration camp commandant years ago, but the board of directors determined she was over-qualified. Her uniform woulda been vinyl material, pressed from those poor suffering vinyl records she crushed under her merciless stiletto high heels.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

hpowders said:


> My mother applied for a job as concentration camp commandant years ago, but the board of directors determined she was over-qualified. Her uniform woulda been vinyl material, pressed from those poor suffering vinyl records she crushed under her merciless stiletto high heels.


Was shw also the  founder of "the militant wing of the Salvation Army"


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

hpowders said:


> I regret to say when I moved from my first apt. living with my parents, I had a fight with my mom and she threw away all my vinyls. I replaced most of them, but not on original vinyl.


And your mom still walks the earth? If my mum had done that to me I'd still be doing time! honestly, I'm using hyperbole here folks!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Barbebleu said:


> And your mom still walks the earth? If my mum had done that to me I'd still be doing time! honestly, I'm using hyperbole here folks!


No. She's gone.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

millionrainbows said:


> Yes, I have about 4000 or so. Towards the end of the vinyl era, pre-CD, I started buying new import editions of my essentials: Beatles, etc. They are cut on newer lathes, and sound far superior to original Capitol editions, etc. The vinyl is virgin as well. Now that I have a new working turntable, and a decent cartridge, I'm listening to vinyl every day, and enjoying it immensely.
> 
> All my vinyl is my own original-owner, purchased by me. I never track at more than 1.5 grams, so none of it is "play-worn" by heavy needles. Also, I only used Discwasher fluid, very sparingly, so as not to leave water spots that other cleaners can leave. I never loan records out, either, and only I handle the discs. All the covers are protected by plastic sleeves, to prevent ring-wear, and most paper inner sleeves have been replaced by rice-paper sleeves from Record Bar, but I still retain the paper sleeves inside. Also, I store them with the opening up, so the record is not exposed.


Million, are you familiar with the term pedantry or my personal favourite, OCD?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Was shw also the  founder of "the militant wing of the Salvation Army"


No. That's my cousin Irene.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

hpowders said:


> No. Sorry to say. She passed in 2003, ironically, the same day I moved into my Florida house.


Sorry to hear that. Mine passed in 2010. Ach, that's life isn't it. My dad passed in 1982 so basically I've officially been an orphan since I was 61. My parents would have got a good laugh out of that statement.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

SONNET CLV said:


> Now, if I could only afford to upgrade my equipment into that mega-bucks stratosphere! I wonder what a record might sound like played on _that_ stuff!
> 
> See: https://www.whathifi.com/features/10-worlds-most-expensive-turntables


I wouldn't worry about it too much. You'll probably need your ears upgraded to hear a difference! I still have all my original Blue Note, Impulse and Atlantic vinyl stuff and I looked after it and it still sounds great on my moderately expensive system.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Barbebleu said:


> I wouldn't worry about it too much. You'll probably need your ears upgraded to hear a difference! I still have all my original Blue Note, Impulse and Atlantic vinyl stuff and I looked after it and it still sounds great on my moderately expensive system.


And being satisfied with one got is also a virtue.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Barbebleu said:


> Sorry to hear that. Mine passed in 2010. Ach, that's life isn't it. My dad passed in 1982 so basically I've officially been an orphan since I was 61. My parents would have got a good laugh out of that statement.


Thank you.

My dad died prematurely in 1979 of stomach cancer. My mom, at 87 in 2003.

With all the fighting and "neglect", the passage of time after they are gone, tends to heal the old wounds.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

hpowders said:


> My mother applied for a job as concentration camp commandant years ago, but the board of directors determined she was over-qualified. Her uniform woulda been vinyl material, pressed from those poor suffering vinyl records she crushed under her merciless stiletto high heels.


My mother was a notoriously bad cook. Her hamburger making technique was to apply a slab of frozen, unseasoned meat to a frying pan turn on the electric burner and then dissapear into the bathroom with a newspaper and a pack of cigarettes. When the fire department would arrive to put out the blaze she would flush the toilet and emerge in a cloud of smoke and be hosed down as well.
I used to say mother was the Camp Chef at Aushwitz. My friends said that we had the only garbage cans in the neighborhood without flies.
On the plus site when I was a kid my parents would drag me to the free summertime Detroit Symphony Concerts and I had to be bribed to keep quiet with ice cream. Then when I entered my teens and became fanatically enthralled by music I would have to coerce my parents into coming with me because I couldn't afford the admission.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Triplets said:


> My mother was a notoriously bad cook. Her hamburger making technique was to apply a slab of frozen, unseasoned meat to a frying pan turn on the electric burner and then dissapear into the bathroom with a newspaper and a pack of cigarettes. When the fire department would arrive to put out the blaze she would flush the toilet and emerge in a cloud of smoke and be hosed down as well.
> I used to say mother was the Camp Chef at Aushwitz. My friends said that we had the only garbage cans in the neighborhood without flies.
> On the plus site when I was a kid my parents would drag me to the free summertime Detroit Symphony Concerts and I had to be bribed to keep quiet with ice cream. Then when I entered my teens and became fanatically enthralled by music I would have to coerce my parents into coming with me because I couldn't afford the admission.


 My mother was a pretty good cook, but was the smothering kind who didn't give me room to breath.

She not only threw out my LP's but she also confiscated valuable momentos, like my grade school graduation photo and message book; things that could never be replaced.


----------



## George O (Sep 29, 2014)

There aren't too many female record collectors.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

George O said:


> There aren't too many female record collectors.


That uninteresting face from the woman :lol:


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

I have a decent vinyl collection. It's a work in progress, considering that I only really got into vinyl last summer. I already own over 200 LPs, many of them operas. I've also turned into a vinyl enthusiast: I own 5 turntables, around 10 cartridges, and a few receivers as well. I listen to vinyl almost every day. My CD collection still far outdoes my vinyl collection, but it's getting there


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Tristan said:


> I have a decent vinyl collection. It's a work in progress, considering that I only really got into vinyl last summer. I already own over 200 LPs, many of them operas. I've also turned into a vinyl enthusiast: I own 5 turntables, around 10 cartridges, and a few receivers as well. I listen to vinyl almost every day. My CD collection still far outdoes my vinyl collection, but it's getting there


Now thats a vinyl collector- I've only got 2 turntables and about 5 carts and three amps- oh plus a phono stage amp, very impressive Tristan


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Now thats a vinyl collector- I've only got 2 turntables and about 5 carts and three amps- oh plus a phono stage amp, very impressive Tristan


Lot of packing Ediie.......if en when


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Pugg said:


> Lot of packing Ediie.......if en when


Soon it would seem the 5 sets of big speakers is probaby the biggest hurdle to packing


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Soon it would seem the 5 sets of big speakers is probaby the biggest hurdle to packing


Protect them as if they are your life.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

I cannot say I have a great vinyl collection: about a 100-150 of mostly Melodiya records (Shostakovich/Kondrashin, Glazunov/Fedoseyev sets, some Myaskovsky, Shebalin, Shaporin, Peiko), then DG (Bruckner/Barenboim), etc. And I have not play any of them for close to five years, believe it or not. 

I listen to mostly CDs and some cassettes. Besides, years ago, I've converted some of the LPs recordings into CDs (with more to come down the road) using my Denon CD recorder.


----------



## NorthernHarrier (Mar 1, 2017)

No, I sold all of my vinyl years ago. I still have not replaced with CD's some of my favorite LP's from that collection.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Another topic for *HiFi *section. :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Vaneyes said:


> Another topic for *HiFi *section. :tiphat:


Was and still is O.P first ( and last) post.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

arizonalone said:


> I do and it's my favorite media.....


where is the turntable? all I see is a reel to reel.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

arizonalone said:


> I do and it's my favorite media.....


Liken it nice looking set up, makes mine look modern.........


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Sadly - though I have a room full of LPs - because I work all day at my PC - I tend to listen via youtube - it is convenient an I find the quality good enough. Now and again I take out an LP - not often enough.


----------



## arizonalone (Apr 7, 2017)

stomanek said:


> where is the turntable? all I see is a reel to reel.


I use the Technics SL 1300 on the shelf above the 'black rack' (second pic).....Chuck,

Great thing about classical LP's is most second hand vinyl is like new......


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

arizonalone said:


> I use the Technics SL 1300 on the shelf above the 'black rack' (second pic).....Chuck,
> 
> Great thing about classical LP's is most second hand vinyl is like new......


You've got in one.
( Most of them never used)


----------

